# Double Bastard Ale



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have had this a few times and every time I have it it just gets better. The place down the street from me has this right now. It ain't cheap but it's good as hell. Here is a link for ya!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/double-bastard-ale/11243/

http://www.arrogantbastard.com/doublebastard/


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The place down the street from me makes it. 

Stone Brewery is in San Diego county. I pretty much like all there brews.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like this stuff too. I pretty much like all of Stone's different brews, can't say any have struck me the wrong way yet.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I like this stuff too. I pretty much like all of Stone's different brews, can't say any have struck me the wrong way yet.


This stuff struck me the wrong way this morning. Sheesh!


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

All there brews are great, Try the Ruination if you can find it. Goes great with a smoke. Also if you can find Ballast Point, they make a good one called Double Dorado thats killer!


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It ain't cheap but it's good as hell.


Indeed, Double Bastard is quite good. It's really not too expensive when you consider that drinking one is like drinking four typical domestics.



pnoon said:


> The place down the street from me makes it.
> 
> Stone Brewery is in San Diego county. I pretty much like all there brews.


The green smiley is appropriate, as I am green with envy. Stone is a phenomenal brewery. I love that Oaked Arrogant Bastard is available year round. http://www.arrogantbastard.com/oaked :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Stick said:


> Indeed, Double Bastard is quite good. It's really not too expensive when you consider that drinking one is like drinking four typical domestics.
> 
> The green smiley is appropriate, as I am green with envy. Stone is a phenomenal brewery. I love that Oaked Arrogant Bastard is available year round. http://www.arrogantbastard.com/oaked :tu


I have never had the oaked but it must be great.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a great beer. I haven't tasted anything bad brewed by Stone.


----------

